# Nimbus Flakjacket 700x28 tyres



## Noelinspain (12 Sep 2012)

I've just taken delivery from the UK of a Specialized Sirrus Elite Hybrid bike, with Nimbus Flakjacket tyres. The recommended pressures displayed on the tyres are 115-125 PSI (8-8.5 Bar). This seemed to me very high, so I consulted my local bike shop. They advised more like 100 PSI max for rear tyre and 90 for the front. Can anyone give me some further advice from practical experience? I'll be using the bike mainly on the road or on good standard bike paths.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Sep 2012)

go with whats on sidewalls and if that is to harsh then lower till happier with comfort level


----------



## ianrauk (12 Sep 2012)

The minimum and maximum inflation figures are there for a reason. Use them.
As Biggs says above inflate them to your own comfort level.


----------



## Noelinspain (12 Sep 2012)

Thanks guys. I'll take your advice.


----------



## Cyclist33 (12 Sep 2012)

Still and all, that does seem like a, a pretty limited range, and b, a very high minimum pressure for 28s... My 23mm slicks have a lower recommended minimum than that!

Something I read on a link on her, which I can't find now, had a series of graphs suggesting pressures based on tyre width and rider weight and also addressed differing pressures front and rear. In essence it said the total pressure across the tyres should be roughly a 60 40 bias to the rear coz the back end of the bike takes on far more weight, ie your own and the componentry. Thus I currently have 110 psi in back, and 95 at the front. It softens the impact on the front end too. Mind you my bike is unusually comfy for what it is.

Also the less of a fat b@stard you are the less air you need.

Stu


----------



## Noelinspain (13 Sep 2012)

Thanks Stu. I have found various websites that go some way to giving definitive advice, some based the weight of the rider. I reckon that, though not very tall, I am of average weight, so may not need to compensate on that front. I was out on the bike yesterday, with the tyres inflated at somewhat below the recommended pressures (the rear more than the front) and it felt fine. I'll probably continue to experiment till I'm perfectly happy. But I need to get it right for the beginning of October, when I plan to do over 200km along one of our excellent "Greenways". Then next summer I really fancy doing the Danube from its source to Budapest............


----------

